

Helping crowdfunded projects deliver on time and keep their backers happy - rosanna
http://backerkit.tumblr.com/post/38316812703/helping-crowdfunded-projects-deliver-on-time-and-keep

======
freshbreakfast
The problem this project attempts to fix is based on a whole lot of correct
assumptions, IMO. 2013 is going to be the year crowd-funding really takes off
and creep up on a lot of consumer facing industries. And so it follows a lot
of the creators are going to be surprised themselves about the very real
problem of fulfillment. Basically, fulfillment and inexperience is always a
bad combo. Looking forward to see how Backer Kit attacks this problem.

------
skdoo
Logistics are a big problem for crowdfunding, especially first-timers, and
Kickstarter isn't keen to step in. Pebble actually developed their own backer-
facing website to deal with it. For campaigns without those resources, like
our own, this takes care of logistical issues and lets us focus on product.
Incredibly valuable.

~~~
mbs348
yes! we actually talked with Eric and the Pebble guys about what worked well
for them. I sure wish we had it for Diaspora.

------
e1ven
Very Very good idea for a service. I could see your partnering with
fulfillment companies, and integrating with their API ("T-shirts for users
1-2000 are in the mail")

Is there any way to get into this without an active KS? I'd like to poke
around, but I don't have a KS running at the moment.

When is the expected launch? What's the pricing? ;)

~~~
rosanna
Hi Colin, thanks for the kind words! We've definitely talked about those ideas
:) Right now, we are only taking signups for our beta, and working with a few
select KS projects to get it off the ground before opening it up to more
project creators. Launch and pricing details soon—we'll keep you updated ;)
Please feel free to email us at hello@backerkit.com if you have any further
questions and suggestions! Thanks again.

------
kirillzubovsky
Would love to see what some of the current Kickstarter project have to say
about the service. Nothing validates project better than excited users :)

------
thoughtcriminal
Works for more than Kickstarter I assume? I'm not in the US, as are many other
HN readers.

~~~
mbs348
Currently we support only Kickstarter, because thats what we have first hand
knowledge of. Happy to add others when we get a customer who needs it from us.

~~~
michaelmior
Curious to hear what the business model is. I see "start for free" mentioned a
lot. What isn't going to be free? Personally, I'd rather know that if I were
to use the service.

~~~
mbs348
actually it will be a paid service, but it will be free for the duration of
the beta. We will make that more clear ASAP.

